# Silvia Conversion



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

Im new to the nissan world and was stuck with a 240 but it grew on me and now i cant wait to make my own. i was wondering what all is needed to do a s13.5 conversion i like the way the s15 headlights look and want them. Also how much money does it take to do this.i live in a small town where there are only 4 240s that i have seen so doing this will make mine unique in my town. i am also open to any suggestions about anything else to do.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

silviaconvert said:


> Im new to the nissan world and was stuck with a 240 but it grew on me and now i cant wait to make my own. i was wondering what all is needed to do a s13.5 conversion i like the way the s15 headlights look and want them. Also how much money does it take to do this.i live in a small town where there are only 4 240s that i have seen so doing this will make mine unique in my town. i am also open to any suggestions about anything else to do.


well ur looking at paint and bodywork and all parts around 3000 maby more...
u need as the following...
S15 Headlights
S15 Hood
S13.5 Side Fenders
S15 Front Bumper
and i think the S13 needs a new radiator support so u have 2 buy that 2.


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks octane.is this a difficult conversion that a body shop needs to do or could i do it myself


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

do you have a hatch or a coupe? if i had a hatch, i'd do an S13 conversion.


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

hatch.....what is the difference in the two different conversions because i like the s15 headlights.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

an S13 is the headlights some silvia's have in japan, and the conversion is A LOT cheaper. the S15 conversion costs way too much. i personally like the S13 conversion better, its more JDM. and since you have a hatch, you'd have a Sil-Eighty body style, which is very sick.


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> an S13 is the headlights some silvia's have in japan, and the conversion is A LOT cheaper. the S15 conversion costs way too much. i personally like the S13 conversion better, its more JDM. and since you have a hatch, you'd have a Sil-Eighty body style, which is very sick.



The S13 conversion is cheaper,but alot of people here have been doing the 14 and 15 headlights. The 13 ones have become a little commonplace. If you do Kouki S14 headlight the conversion will probably look as good as 15 lights. The 15 ones will cost more because of the HID but if you can find S-spec lights(nonturbo S15) lights it will drop the price. Not all S15's came with HID ut most did. You can do it yourself if you can find the converted fendors and Bonnet,if not,take it to a body shop.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.raceonusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1831
theres one $350 fr fenders

GOOGLE is your friend

iif you want a straight bolt-on affair (i would) just get aftermarket s13.5 hood and fenders ... you can even go straight to carbon fiber, if thats your deal

then headlights are in the neighborhood of $500 on ebay

and youll need an s14 support, you can do junkyards or whatever

the only car i would do a 15 front on is an s13 hatch... honestly, i think thats the only one that looks good .... and it looks better than good.... 1580s look sick.. the lines all flow perfectly

had i not brought back all teh s13 stuff from my silvia, i definatly would have done a 1580 (for anyone who doesnt know, a "1580" is an S15 front onto a 180 hatch rear (or 240 hatchback if stateside)


normal sil80s i cant really get into... they look nice, but i dont really want one... whereas a 1580... sexy

and if you dont mind your insurance going up a bit, you can get teh car appraised and will be able to get true value if you eat it in a corner, or somone on a cellphone destroys you
(if youre the type that reports anything to your insurance)




silviaconvert said:


> Im new to the nissan world and was stuck with a 240 but it grew on me and now i cant wait to make my own. i was wondering what all is needed to do a s13.5 conversion i like the way the s15 headlights look and want them. Also how much money does it take to do this.i live in a small town where there are only 4 240s that i have seen so doing this will make mine unique in my town. i am also open to any suggestions about anything else to do.


edit> and nobody is ever "stuck" with an s13 ... unless youre a honda fanboy or a 'no replacement for displacement' kinda guy

i hear it at the shop i do my work in "hey, wheres the other half of your engine" ...


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

www.240sxmotoring.com

They have some good stuff there;
engines
swaps
body kits
13.5 kits

Just check it out sometime,
but like the man said before, Google is your friend and use e-bay at your will


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

alright thanks everybody. and by stuck i meant that i had 300z and some punk in a civic took a stop sign and totaled it. so its just taking getting use to.


----------



## filipino_fury (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a question about the s13 conversion, i've been searching on other sites and google but can't find what I am looking for, so I came here to ask. The thing is the hood latch, does that stay or get moved? I can't tell, most people get hood pins, but the thing is I like my latch and I'm not making a race car, just the sil80. So if anyone could help me with this.


----------



## ChaRmaNDeR_cAn_DRifT (Jul 16, 2006)

it stays i converted mine its in the same spot.........the front end changes nothing but the pannels there is no frame mods....which is where the bolts are locatedso no worries......i dont like hood pins either.....


----------



## filipino_fury (Jul 14, 2006)

hey thanks man, i've been looking forever about that question, just had to make sure


----------



## ChaRmaNDeR_cAn_DRifT (Jul 16, 2006)

np good luck with your sil80


----------

